# The Door Of Liberation



## Archived_Member16 (Oct 31, 2006)

*This Shabad is by Bhagat Kabeer Ji in Raag Raamkalee on Pannaa 971 *

ijh ismrin hoie mukiq duAwru ]
jwih bYkuMiT nhI sMswir ]
inrBau kY Gir bjwvih qUr ]
Anhd bjih sdw BrpUr ]1]
AYsw ismrnu kir mn mwih ]
ibnu ismrn mukiq kq nwih ]1] rhwau ]
ijh ismrin nwhI nnkwru ]
mukiq krY auqrY bhu Bwru ]
nmskwru kir ihrdY mwih ]
iPir iPir qyrw Awvnu nwih ]2]
ijh ismrin krih qU kyl ]
dIpku bWiD DirE ibnu qyl ]
so dIpku Amrku sMswir ]
kwm k®oD ibKu kwFIly mwir ]3]
ijh ismrin qyrI giq hoie ]
so ismrnu rKu kMiT proie ]
so ismrnu kir nhI rwKu auqwir ]
gur prswdI auqrih pwir ]4]
ijh ismrin nwhI quih kwin ]
mMdir sovih ptMbr qwin ]
syj suKwlI ibgsY jIau ]
so ismrnu qU Anidnu pIau ]5]
ijh ismrin qyrI jwie blwie ]
ijh ismrin quJu pohY n mwie ]
ismir ismir hir hir min gweIAY ]
iehu ismrnu siqgur qy pweIAY ]6]
sdw sdw ismir idnu rwiq ]
aUTq bYTq swis igrwis ]
jwgu soie ismrn rs Bog ]
hir ismrnu pweIAY sMjog ]7]
ijh ismrin nwhI quJu Bwr ]
so ismrnu rwm nwm ADwru ]
kih kbIr jw kw nhI AMqu ]
iqs ky Awgy qMqu n mMqu ]8]9]

j*i*h s*i*maran h*o*e m*u*kath dh*u**aa*r ||
j*aa*h*i* b*ai*k*u*(n)t(h) neh*ee* sa(n)s*aa*r ||
n*i*rabho k*ai* ghar baj*aa*veh*i* th*oo*r ||
anehadh bajeh*i* sadh*aa* bharap*oo*r ||1||
*ai*s*aa* s*i*maran kar man m*aa*h*i* ||
b*i*n s*i*maran m*u*kath kath n*aa*h*i* ||1|| reh*aa*o ||
j*i*h s*i*maran n*aa*h*ee* nanak*aa*r ||
m*u*kath kar*ai* o*u*thar*ai* bah*u* bh*aa*r ||
namasak*aa*r kar h*i*radh*ai* m*aa*h*i* ||
f*i*r f*i*r th*ae*r*aa* *aa*van n*aa*h*i* ||2||
j*i*h s*i*maran kareh*i* th*oo* k*ae*l ||
dh*ee*pak b*aa(n)*dhh dhhar*i*ou b*i*n th*ae*l ||
s*o* dh*ee*pak amarak sa(n)s*aa*r ||
k*aa*m kr*o*dhh b*i*kh k*aa*dt*ee*l*ae* m*aa*r ||3||
j*i*h s*i*maran th*ae*r*ee* gath h*o*e ||
s*o* s*i*maran rakh ka(n)t(h) par*o*e ||
s*o* s*i*maran kar neh*ee* r*aa*kh o*u*th*aa*r ||
g*u*r paras*aa*dh*ee* o*u*thareh*i* p*aa*r ||4||
j*i*h s*i*maran n*aa*h*ee* th*u*h*i* k*aa*n ||
ma(n)dhar s*o*veh*i* patta(n)bar th*aa*n ||
s*ae*j s*u*kh*aa*l*ee* b*i*gas*ai* j*ee*o ||
s*o* s*i*maran th*oo* anadh*i*n p*ee*o ||5||
j*i*h s*i*maran th*ae*r*ee* j*aa*e bal*aa*e ||
j*i*h s*i*maran th*u*jh p*o*h*ai* n m*aa*e ||
s*i*mar s*i*mar har har man g*aa**ee**ai* ||
e*i*h*u* s*i*maran sath*i*g*u*r th*ae* p*aa**ee**ai* ||6||
sadh*aa* sadh*aa* s*i*mar dh*i*n r*aa*th ||
*oo*t(h)ath b*ai*t(h)ath s*aa*s g*i*r*aa*s ||
j*aa*g s*o*e s*i*maran ras bh*o*g ||
har s*i*maran p*aa**ee**ai* sa(n)j*o*g ||7||
j*i*h s*i*maran n*aa*h*ee* th*u*jh bh*aa*r ||
s*o* s*i*maran r*aa*m n*aa*m adhh*aa*r ||
keh*i* kab*ee*r j*aa* k*aa* neh*ee* a(n)th ||
th*i*s k*ae* *aa*g*ae* tha(n)th n ma(n)th ||8||9||

_Remembering Him in meditation, the door of liberation is found._
_You shall go to heaven, and not return to this earth._
_In the home of the Fearless Lord, the celestial trumpets resound._
_The unstruck sound current will vibrate and resonate forever. ||1||_
_Practice such meditative remembrance in your mind._
_Without this meditative remembrance, liberation will never be found. ||1||Pause||_
_Remembering Him in meditation, you will meet with no obstruction._
_You will be liberated, and the great load will be taken away._
_Bow in humility within your heart,_
_and you will not have to be reincarnated over and over again. ||2||_
_Remember Him in meditation, celebrate and be happy._
_God has placed His lamp deep within you, which burns without any oil._
_That lamp makes the world immortal;_
_it conquers and drives out the poisons of sexual desire and anger. ||3||_
_Remembering Him in meditation, you shall obtain salvation._
_Wear that meditative remembrance as your necklace._
_Practice that meditative remembrance, and never let it go._
_By Guru's Grace, you shall cross over. ||4||_
_Remembering Him in meditation, you shall not be obligated to others._
_You shall sleep in your mansion, in blankets of silk._
_Your soul shall blossom forth in happiness, on this comfortable bed._
_So drink in this meditative remembrance, night and day. ||5||_
_Remembering Him in meditation, your troubles will depart._
_Remembering Him in meditation, Maya will not bother you._
_Meditate, meditate in remembrance on the Lord, Har, Har, and sing His Praises in your mind._
_This meditative remembrance is obtained from the True Guru. ||6||_
_Forever and ever, remember Him, day and night,_
_while standing up and sitting down, with every breath and morsel of food._
_While awake and asleep, enjoy the essence of this meditative remembrance._
_The Lord's meditative remembrance is obtained by good destiny. ||7||_
_Remembering Him in meditation, you shall not be loaded down._
_Make this meditative remembrance of the Lord's Name your Support._
_Says Kabeer, He has no limits;_
_no tantras or mantras can be used against Him. ||8||9||_

SikhiToTheMAX - Enabling Gurmat Knowledge



----------------------------------------
----------------------------------------


----------------------------------------
----------------------------------------


----------

